

Residential Windmills Face Opposition - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/us/13wind.html?_r=1&hpw

======
KevinMS
Right now I'm relaxing with some HN and listening to the sounds of crickets
and the occasional car passing by.

I swear, if a neighbor installs one of these things, and I can hear it
(whooshing noises, or it develops a noise from just normal wear and tear), one
way or another, its coming down.

People have so little respect for others around them concerning noise
pollution. Leaf blowers, lawn mowers, noisy air conditioners, motorcycles, etc

~~~
asdlfj2sd33
I can't stand noise as well, but I've always taken it for granted that it is
my job to stop noise from entering my home. I am always surprised by people
who also hate noise, but don't seem to think a lot about sound proofing, they
are more like defenseless victims of noise form the outside world.

~~~
KevinMS
I'm a victim because I prefer to be able to open my windows or sit outside?

I'm a victim because I can't sleep through the sound of landscapers early in
the morning, even with the widows closed?

~~~
asdlfj2sd33
Landscapers have been a problem for me absolutely everywhere I've lived. I
have two choices, rid the world of early morning landscapers or sound proof
the house, starting with better windows.

~~~
KevinMS
Or local laws can be written and enforced about noise pollution early in the
morning. Probably not that different from regulations that don't let your
neighbors put a noisy windmill on their roof.

I remember a long time ago the town where my dad lived was going to build an
animal shelter with an outdoor fenced in area for dogs, which would result in
nonstop barking. The neighborhood got together and put a stop to that. Sounds
like you would have told them all to just buy better windows and stop being
victims.

------
Radix
"Even before the Howland case, Cape Cod was a battleground in the windmill
debate: a proposal to build the nation’s first offshore wind farm has met with
stiff opposition from those who say the project would spoil the natural beauty
of Nantucket Sound."

This is a bigger problem. Most housing developments don't have lots with
enough space for this sort of thing, but it's silly that in Massachusetts they
would be opposed to a windfarm. There must be some deal that could be struck
that would leave the local town, city, or suburb with ownership of the farm
after an allotted time or profit.

I'm not sure she has enough space, but really a town should consult with the
neighbors, and if it's safe be done with it.

------
j_baker
We have similar regulations in my town. I think they're absolutely ludicrous.

